# Any cubers in central Scotland?



## Jonny (May 2, 2017)

Any of you around central Scotland?


----------



## Deansie (Oct 23, 2017)

There is now lol.


----------



## Ali161102 (Nov 6, 2017)

If Glasgow counts, yeah


----------



## Deansie (Nov 7, 2017)

Ali161102 said:


> If Glasgow counts, yeah



I'm glasgow also, well was.
Been cubing long Ali?


----------



## Ali161102 (Nov 9, 2017)

Deansie said:


> I'm glasgow also, well was.
> Been cubing long Ali?


Probably about a year and a half or so


----------



## Douf (Nov 9, 2017)

I guess born in Glasgow doesn't count?


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 10, 2017)

I have been to Glasgow.


----------



## Deansie (Nov 26, 2017)

Ali161102 said:


> Probably about a year and a half or so



What's your average?


----------



## Ali161102 (Jan 16, 2018)

Deansie said:


> What's your average?


23-24seconds, usually

Sorry for the extremely late response, don't check here very often


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 16, 2018)

Forgot to post here before, but I'm near Glasgow.


----------



## Deansie (Feb 4, 2018)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Forgot to post here before, but I'm near Glasgow.


I'm In Larkhall, you near there?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Deansie said:


> I'm In Larkhall, you near there?


Airdrie, so not too far.


----------



## Deansie (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice, older, younger cuber? I'm 37 by the way.
This page is doing great incase your interested


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Deansie said:


> Nice, older, younger cuber? I'm 37 by the way.
> This page is doing great incase your interested


Just seen this, oops. 26, so somewhere between you and the hordes of teenage or younger cubers.


----------



## Passcraft (Nov 30, 2018)

i'm a Scottish cuber i live in a town near ayr


----------



## lal0116 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am in St Andrews!


----------



## Passcraft (Jan 26, 2019)

Jonny said:


> Any of you around central Scotland?


Would anyone on this thread be interested in a comp in Prestwick?


----------



## Mr_FreezoYT (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm in South Ayrshire, More specifically a rural coast town


----------



## Passcraft (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr_FreezoYT said:


> I'm in South Ayrshire, More specifically a rural coast town


Which one I live in one too


----------



## AbiTraill (May 19, 2019)

Passcraft said:


> Would anyone on this thread be interested in a comp in Prestwick?


as someone from North Ayrshire, 100% would love a comp in prestwick


----------



## Ali161102 (May 21, 2019)

Wow, glad to see there's a good few people in this thread now.
Pretty good news, a friend and I are hopefully going to be organising a comp in Glasgow for next summer, although nothing is properly arranged yet. We also have a Discord server with a few Scottish cubers in it if anyone wants to join: https://discord.gg/Vx4T4VB


----------



## Ali161102 (Feb 21, 2020)

Might aswell advertise it here too:
Glasgow Open 2020 has been officially announced for May 30-31st, the first Scottish comp in 5 years!





[Cancelled] Glasgow Open 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Registration opens April 7th, hope to see you there!


----------



## ProfessorPro79 (Feb 21, 2020)

And if Edinburgh counts then I'm a cuber from central Scotland too.

I know I'm extremely late, but I thought it's cool to meet cubers from Scotland. There's probably way more than I thought!


----------



## Ali161102 (Feb 22, 2020)

ProfessorPro79 said:


> And if Edinburgh counts then I'm a cuber from central Scotland too.
> 
> I know I'm extremely late, but I thought it's cool to meet cubers from Scotland. There's probably way more than I thought!


Definitely, it's always great finding another Scottish cuber 
There's about 20 of us in the Scottish Cubers discord server (bit.ly/ScottishCubers wink) but I'm sure there's definitely a few more!
Hope to see you at the comp!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not getting much time to practise these days (and it's only going to get worse soon), but I'm really hoping I can make it and see what Scottish cubers have been kicking around.


----------

